# MDF TV Console Decorative Only - Looking for Advice



## naoha (Jul 27, 2021)

I am planning to make my own TV console. The TV itself will be mounted, so the need is strictly decorative.
*Some must haves:*
1. It cannot block 2 AC vents so the plan is to do it totally open front and back.
2. Ideally 6 feet long.
*Some notes:*
I am not experienced in DIY.

*What I have in mind:*
I went to Home Depot and saw beautiful MDF shelves that are 6 feet long and 12 inches wide. They are exactly my taste. I want to buy two shelves, and then add supports and legs. I assume I need 4 points of support- the sides, and 2 in the center. It will hold some books, cds, movies (for decor really), and maybe pictures, vases, small sculptures. 
I was thinking the distance between the selves will be 10-12 inches, and the legs will be 6" from the ground.

This is the product:








Rubbermaid Gray Twill Laminated Wood Shelf 12 in. D x 72 in. L 2028983 - The Home Depot


Rubbermaid's Wood Shelves are perfect for organizing cluttered areas in your home while also adding a decorative touch. The laminate finish is wear resistant. Not recommended in areas exposed to water



www.homedepot.com





*Questions and concerns:*
1. Can I drill into it or is it too shallow? 0.625 in. thick. 
2. What kind of product do I need for the supports between the two boards?
3. What to look for if I buy legs? I think I would want ones that adjust because odds are the floor is not perfectly even. But I still want something that looks nice.
4. Is my plan possible?

I really love the look of MDF vs real wood. I didn't see any tv stand online that came remotely close to what I have in mind (unless I want to spend a fortune but I was hoping to stay mid-tier or less).

Thank you all!


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

It'd be helpful if you could post pics of the space, and sketch out what you want to end up with.


----------



## naoha (Jul 27, 2021)

This is a very very basic idea.
The space right now is really just a big wall with nothing there. The TV width is 66" and will be mounted about 10" above the unit. There will also be a sound bar on the top shelf.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Where are the vents?


----------



## naoha (Jul 27, 2021)

The vent location has been taken into consideration in the design already. They going to be between the two shelves somewhere in the middle.
I am seeking specific advice on how to actually connect the two shelves to each other and how to add legs. Thank you!


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

naoha said:


> View attachment 659498
> 
> 
> This is a very very basic idea.


you can buy premade parts to make exactly that. i am looking now, but have yet to find them.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

but why not just buy one, would be a lot cheaper.

AVF 45 in. Black and Chrome Glass TV Stand Fits TVs Up to 55 in. with Open Storage-SDC1140-A - The Home Depot


----------



## naoha (Jul 27, 2021)

Fix'n it said:


> but why not just buy one, would be a lot cheaper.
> 
> AVF 45 in. Black and Chrome Glass TV Stand Fits TVs Up to 55 in. with Open Storage-SDC1140-A - The Home Depot



Thanks. I have some specific dimensions in mind as well as a certain look. I need it longer than 66" ideally 72", and I would like about 10" between the shelves at least. I've searched online for days, and that's why I've decided to custom build something for myself.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

naoha said:


> I am not experienced in DIY.


you are going to have trouble. do you have someone that is handy help you ?


----------



## naoha (Jul 27, 2021)

You are right, that is definitely a big concern. I do not have someone IRL who is handy. I am asking here in order to ascertain the feasibility of the task to begin with. I think my sketch idea is really simple. Just screw legs to a board. I hope I could handle that much.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

naoha said:


> I think my sketch idea is really simple. Just screw legs to a board. I hope I could handle that much.


if it were a ready made unit, sure. but you want custom, custom requires fabrication or the money to pay someone to make it for you.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

IRL ?


----------



## naoha (Jul 27, 2021)

In Real Life


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

naoha said:


> I am planning to make my own TV console. The TV itself will be mounted, so the need is strictly decorative.


A simple shelf unit under a tv is a great project to learn with. But you do need some back on it, or else it will rack badly. It will be unstable and prone to lean to the side. The back does not need to be full width.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Racking would be my concern as well, particularly if you want it open per your diagram. It doesn't saying in the HD link but it is calling it laminated (which means it has a finished or decorative surface of some material (wood, thermoplast, etc.), and the core might well be particle board, which is less dense than MDF.

Neither particle board nor MDF take screws particularly well, and any screws you put through the surface will show. They do take glue decently but the laminated surface may not. Regardless, the open design you want will lack lateral rigidity no matter what you use to as supports between the shelves.


----------



## naoha (Jul 27, 2021)

Thank you to everyone's valuable input!

Seems that lateral integrity is a huge issue.
Maybe I should buy a floating shelf, if they come in that length?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

for what, your sound bar ?


----------



## naoha (Jul 27, 2021)

For decor. A TV on the wall with nothing under it is really weird. The shelf can have the sound bar, some decorative items, a few books, pictures.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

that would work, if properly installed.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

The sketch you have in post 3 would be a nice item to have under the tv.


----------



## naoha (Jul 27, 2021)

Half-fast eddie said:


> The sketch you have in post 3 would be a nice item to have under the tv.


Thanks!
I am getting the feeling though that it won't be possible to make. Unless you have other thoughts.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

Ok, here’s an initial design … make changes as you like. 
BOM (bill of materials) [email protected] 12”x6 ft mdf boards; 6 legs, 2x2 pine, cut to desired length; 12 zinc angle brackets, 2x2”; piece of 1/4” ply about 12”x6 ft.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

Pick through the selection of 2x2 boards, find straight ones. They are usually 8 ft, so 3 should be all you need. Cut to length … I would put the top shelf about 36”. Sand really well, paint black to contrast with the natural mdf finish.
Attach the 2x2 braces to the legs; front ones face to the back, rear ones face to the front. Top ones are flush with the top of the legs. Bottom ones are whatever height you like … maybe 12”. Make sure they are all the same height. Put the top mdf on the floor, upside down. Screw the legs in place. Cut the bottom shelf to fit, turn the table upright carefully, put the bottom shelf in place and screw them down. Add the racking brace to the back.


----------



## naoha (Jul 27, 2021)

Wow, thanks so so much for sketching a plan! I will discuss it with my spouse and see if we can do it!!!


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

You can do it. All you need is a cordless drill for the screws, and a power saw. A jig saw would work well, if you cut carefully.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

naoha said:


> I will discuss it with my spouse and see if we can do it!!!


wait a minute, you said you had no one to help you.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

Fix'n it said:


> wait a minute, you said you had no one to help you.


Same at my house. My wife has an idea for an “improvement” to the house, it gets assigned to me, and i have no help.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

The OP originally said she wanted the back open to accommodate vents.

Not big on visible angle brackets on furniture.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

lenaitch said:


> The OP originally said she wanted the back open to accommodate vents.
> 
> Not big on visible angle brackets on furniture.


Right on both counts.

So considering this may be her first project,with limited tools and skills … what would you recommend? One of the responders basically said “you can’t do it”. Is that the right answer? Do you remember your first build? Was it museum quality? My first bookshelf was 1x12 pine boards with concrete blocks for supports.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Half-fast eddie said:


> Right on both counts.
> 
> So considering this may be her first project,with limited tools and skills … what would you recommend? One of the responders basically said “you can’t do it”. Is that the right answer? Do you remember your first build? Was it museum quality? My first bookshelf was 1x12 pine boards with concrete blocks for supports.


Fair point, and I suppose it boils down to what is considered an acceptable appearance. Like you, my first place had boards on bricks and my kitchen table was an aluminum folding camping table; but I was single and didn't really care.

The challenge with threads like this is we generally have a better sense of what the poster wants as an end product than we do of their skill and tools to achieve it. If the OP is okay with big box pine boards and visible angle brackets, then you proposal will work. If they want something to look similar to what the have seen in stores or online, and envision first effort results with only a ruler and hand saw, perhaps not.


----------



## naoha (Jul 27, 2021)

Fix'n it said:


> wait a minute, you said you had no one to help you.


Ha ha I see your point. He's not handy either, and I was thinking in terms of help as in someone who knows about this stuff and can tell me when my plan is flawed. But as for an extra set of hands, yes for sure, I have that at least.


----------



## naoha (Jul 27, 2021)

lenaitch said:


> Fair point, and I suppose it boils down to what is considered an acceptable appearance. Like you, my first place had boards on bricks and my kitchen table was an aluminum folding camping table; but I was single and didn't really care.
> 
> The challenge with threads like this is we generally have a better sense of what the poster wants as an end product than we do of their skill and tools to achieve it. If the OP is okay with big box pine boards and visible angle brackets, then you proposal will work. If they want something to look similar to what the have seen in stores or online, and envision first effort results with only a ruler and hand saw, perhaps not.


Truth? I am hoping for a nice look. It's going to be the first thing you see when you walk in. I am completely ok with feedback saying that I shouldn't expect that I can create a decent piece of furniture - I am realistic. If I have to change my plan, I will figure out something. I thought perhaps my design idea was possible, but I know to at least seek advice before getting in way over my head.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

naoha said:


> I thought perhaps my design idea was possible,
> 
> but I know to at least seek advice before getting in way over my head.


your plan is easily posssible. but its success depends on who is doing it. this is not to say you are not able to do it. but you say you are not handy, and this requires someone/s that are handy. now, you "can" still do it, but you need to get the tools first. and do you have a place you can make a mess ? this will make a little mess.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

naoha said:


> I thought perhaps my design idea was possible,


It is, but there are a lot of details missing. The biggest one to me is … how do the legs pass through the bottom shelf and how is the bottom shelf supported?


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

I don't know if it's still trendy (I don't follow such things),but you could build it using iron pipe. The bits and pieces are readily available. In your case, the second shelf could be supported by flanges (like the 'feet') or simply resting on the coupler fittings which are oversized from the pipe. All you would have to do in bore holes in the lower shelf, which you can do with a drill and hole saw.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

If you don’t have any experience in carpentry you’re better off buying something to fit your needs…how big is your tv? Our tv is 65” and we used our old tv cabinet which is smaller
and it looks ok. 
Start here to look for something already made…the prices are good…








Buy TV Stands Online at Overstock | Our Best Living Room Furniture Deals


TV Stands TV Stands & Entertainment Centers : Add a touch style to your living room. Choose from simple metal stands to traditional cabinets with storage space. Free Shipping on Everything* at Overstock - Your Online Living Room Furniture Store! Get 5% in rewards with Club O!




www.overstock.com


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

That could work Len. Use small black pipe, maybe 1/2”, and stained mdf.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Here is a possibility for the spacers. Go to the Home Depot web site and search "Furniture Legs". Most are either 30 " tall, or 4" tall, but there are a few like THIS one that is close to being about what you may be looking for, and reasonably priced. You might need to go three shelves high to get to a reasonable height for the TV. The flange mounting makes it pretty sturdy, although somewhat visible. They would each be attached with four wood screws. ( MDF is not the best material to be screwing into --- pre-drilling is best, don't overtighten, and come back here if you get into trouble. ) In this case, you would have two or three "tables" stacked on each other.


----------



## naoha (Jul 27, 2021)

I was actually thinking to use pipes or legs like SPS-1 is suggesting. One set between the shelves and one set for legs, so it's not actually piercing through. I am scared to screw into laminated particle board. Also not sure how to connect the two shelves. Legs go one way.
The TV is over 70". Actual width 66". I've already checked almost every website but my biggest issue is that they all have backs. I need to keep it clear for 2 vents that are on that wall about 6" from the floor. I don't have another wall that I can use for a TV.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

Dont use wood screws, use machine screws with acorn nuts. You will have to take a little care lining up the top & bottom flange, but it won’t be difficult. Spray paing the bolts and nuts before assembly to match the pipe, and touch up as needed.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

I don't think the OP wants to pierce to upper (visible) surface of the shelf boards, so she is limited to to underside screws.

The easiest way would be to use pipe flanges top and bottom for the legs (bottom ones acting as the feet) as well as for between the two shelves. There is probably another way to not have flanges on the upper side of the lower shelf (i.e. one continuous piece of pipe) but I'd have to think about that more. The one issue is threaded pipe length. I think some places carry pre-threaded pipe in various lengths; otherwise they would have to find a place that still does cutting and threading.

Regardless, screwing into MDF/particleboard can be a bit tricky. There are screws specifically for them - the threads are different, and don't over tighten or you will blow the hole out.

If the TV is flat screen, they are fairly light so support isn't a huge consideration unless the decor is your rock collection. If it's an old picture tube type (where the lights dim when you turn them on), larger ones can be stupid heavy. Still, I'd want at least 3 'legs' over 6'.

This should be reasonably stable, but will still have lateral limits. The pipe flanges spread the support out, but the attachments are still only short screws.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

naoha said:


> Also not sure how to connect the two shelves. Legs go one way.


I don't think you need to. One "table" sitting on the other. Rather same as one table sitting on a hardwood floor.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

lenaitch said:


> Regardless, screwing into MDF/particleboard can be a bit tricky.


Another way would be to glue a 3/4 x 4" x 4" wood pad to the mdf shelf and then screw the leg flange to the real wood pad. Pine would be sufficient, but maybe one could find something that compliments the mdf finish. Could stain the pine, but that is going to more trouble than you probably want to go through. Put a weight on the pad until the glue cures.

Or 4 pieces o4 3/4" x 4" x 12", if you prefer that look.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

Fix'n it said:


> View attachment 659719


Yep, that was mine, with 2 more shelves on top and about a foot wider.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Half-fast eddie said:


> Yep, that was mine, with 2 more shelves on top and about a foot wider.


i remember them from when i was a kid.

nowadays, the same thing can be done with some nice bricks or rocks and be made to look awesome.
perhaps that is what the OP should do. the only tools needed would be adhesive. and perhaps not even that, just dry stack em.


----------



## naoha (Jul 27, 2021)

lenaitch said:


> If the TV is flat screen, they are fairly light so support isn't a huge consideration unless the decor is your rock collection. If it's an old picture tube type (where the lights dim when you turn them on), larger ones can be stupid heavy. Still, I'd want at least 3 'legs' over 6'.


TV will be wall mounted. Shelves need to house a speaker, maybe a router, and the rest is just whatever fits - a couple of books, a small plant / vase...


----------



## naoha (Jul 27, 2021)

SPS-1 said:


> I don't think you need to. One "table" sitting on the other. Rather same as one table sitting on a hardwood floor.


Maybe glue them? Just to be on the safe side.

So: 8'x12"x0.625" laminated particle board, 6 legs with flanges from underneath, using appropriate screws (but it's not going to be visible). Repeat with the bottom shelf. Glue them together.

Does that make sense?


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Glue a small 3/4" x 4" board (real wood) to the underside of the mdf, and then wood screws to mount the leg to the real wood.

What are you saying, glue what together ? You can't glue the steel leg to anything.


----------



## naoha (Jul 27, 2021)

SPS-1 said:


> Glue a small 3/4" x 4" board (real wood) to the underside of the mdf, and then wood screws to mount the leg to the real wood.
> 
> What are you saying, glue what together ? You can't glue the steel leg to anything.


Oh, yeah I meant to glue the bottom of the legs to the shelf under. But I see that's a no-go. Good to know.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

Im a little unfamiliar with 5/8” laminated particle board. Laminated with what? And why not use 3/4” and have stronger shelves? .


----------



## naoha (Jul 27, 2021)

Half-fast eddie said:


> Im a little unfamiliar with 5/8” laminated particle board. Laminated with what? And why not use 3/4” and have stronger shelves? .


That's what I found at Home Depot. It's a wood veneer I think? The link is in the beginning of this thread.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Where did the identification as mdf come from ?
When I look at the HD details, I don't find it identified as mdf, only as "wood".

A shelf board, made by Rubbermaid and sold at Home Depot, is extremely unlikely to be solid wood. But I otherwise would have guessed particle board, rather than mdf. Particle board isn't strong either, but takes a screw a fair amount better than mdf. Would not necessarily need to glue a pine board to the underside if its particle board. You will know the difference when you go to pick it up. Particle board is not particularly heavy. MDF is darn heavy.

That's not a real wood veneer -- its paper or plastic.


----------



## naoha (Jul 27, 2021)

@SPS-1 
That's my bad! I got the two mixed up.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

SPS-1 said:


> Where did the identification as mdf come from ?
> When I look at the HD details, I don't find it identified as mdf, only as "wood".
> 
> A shelf board, made by Rubbermaid and sold at Home Depot, is extremely unlikely to be solid wood. But I otherwise would have guessed particle board, rather than mdf. Particle board isn't strong either, but takes a screw a fair amount better than mdf. Would not necessarily need to glue a pine board to the underside if its particle board. You will know the difference when you go to pick it up. Particle board is not particularly heavy. MDF is darn heavy.
> ...


I noticed that earlier on. Depending on what the veneer is may impact how well standard wood glue works. The one advantage for the OP is the load is straight down. Any lateral strength is only needed for stability.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

lenaitch said:


> The one advantage for the OP is the load is straight down. Any lateral strength is only needed for stability.


It will have 8 legs on 6 square feet of board. That's plenty rigid in my opinion.

Its only 12" deep, so the legs are on perhaps 9" centers, front to back, so not great stability front to back, but TV is mounted to the wall as I understand it.


----------



## naoha (Jul 27, 2021)

To everyone- thank you all for all your invaluable insights and advice!
After a lot of deliberation we are going to do a small IKEA HACK. We are going to buy a 5x5 Kallax and a 1X4 Kallax, and build a 1X5 and some legs and some hardware to help attach the legs. Seems with our skillset (which is mainly good at building IKEA stuff), it's the only feasible choice. From the leftover pieces we will make a 4X5 Kallax and stick it in the garage for extra storage.
I know after all of this discussion it's a bit of a disappointment that we didn't DYI something custom, but at least we figured it out! Again many many thanks to everyone here, you are all amazing people.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

That is a disappointment, for 2 reasons: i think of ikea as emblematic of the current “instant results” attitude, without regard for long term durability; and you seemed so ready to expand your skill set. No hard feelings, only you know all the situational details. Come back in a couple of months and we will give free advice on how to build something bigger and better.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

naoha said:


> To everyone- thank you all for all your invaluable insights and advice!
> After a lot of deliberation we are going to do a small IKEA HACK. We are going to buy a 5x5 Kallax and a 1X4 Kallax, and build a 1X5 and some legs and some hardware to help attach the legs. Seems with our skillset (which is mainly good at building IKEA stuff), it's the only feasible choice. From the leftover pieces we will make a 4X5 Kallax and stick it in the garage for extra storage.
> I know after all of this discussion it's a bit of a disappointment that we didn't DYI something custom, but at least we figured it out! Again many many thanks to everyone here, you are all amazing people.


place come back and post pics of what you came up with. whatever you choose, as long as you are good with it, that is what matters.


----------



## naoha (Jul 27, 2021)

It will probably be at the end of the month or early September but I sure will!


----------

